# only got 5 eggs first EC



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there

we had a failed isci in oct and failed fet this week. on the isci i only produced 5 eggs, i have a feeling that they wont let me do egg share when i only got 5 last time? what do you think?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

Well all I can say is that I only got 7 eggs on my first cycle and they said I was fine to egg share. And I was I go 15 eggs on my second cycle... What dose was you on to get 5 eggs?? They could always up the dose. 

Plus I think you could egg share as your embies were good enough to freeze so you have good eggs... What clinic are you looking at hun? Maybe give them a call and see what they say.

Good luck 
Natalie xxxx


----------

